# Anyone had dark red bleeding and have it not end in miscarriage?



## isaiahfaith

I'm very worried..

I've had regular brownish spotting throughout the pregnancy due to bowel movements and intercourse. 

I started feeling bloated with lower back pain, like I'm starting my period, so I checked down there. I have dark red blood slowly coming out.

I am so scared, sad, and worried. I called my doctor, sobbing, and they are going to have me come in tomorrow afternoon for an ultrasound. 

I just can't wait that long. I have to know.. has anyone else had this happen and not have it end in miscarriage? I'm six weeks along today.

Thanks.


----------



## forevermoore

isaiahfaith, i am so sorry to hear how upset you are.:hugs:
I personally havent experienced it but one of my best friends had bleeding and cramping during her pregnancy and everything was fine. I hope that the time flies by for you and that you get the best possible results.:flower:


----------



## Tracey2008

I have with 4 of my pregnancies and it turned out ok I have four healthy daughters to prove that bleeding in pregnancy even heavy can not always mean the pregnancy will end in miscarriage. Keep positive and good luck with your scan ;) x

Its strange as I never bled with my 2 sons but all the girls I did until I was around the 10/12 week marker.


----------



## agreeksmom

go to the hospital its the safest bet


----------



## jenp86

I just went through the exact same thing today, it was so scary and I couldn't stop sobbing I ended up going to the ER because my doc doesn't work on Wednesday's. The emerg Doc told me that he's ruling out miscarriage because everything feels good and my hcg levels are fine but it's going to be confirmed with an ultrasound tomorrow.

Do you have any cramps?


----------



## isaiahfaith

No, I don't have any cramps. My back does hurt, but I do have a cold/sinus thing and usually my whole body is sore with that. It's so hard to tell though.

But that's the odd thing.. I don't have cramps and I don't feel abnormal. My symptoms hadn't faded before this.. I still have pregnancy symptoms. 

I do feel bloated and gassy. I guess I am a tad bit sore around my abdomen area, but I don't notice it unless I think about it. 

I had just decided to check down there and bam.. there was dark red blood...


----------



## jenp86

Yea you sound exactly like me, like identical. My lower back has been hurting since yesterday, I haven't had any cramps except for a couple of little twinges and really really mild sharp pains that last a second and disappear. Bloated and gassy is normal. 

Was it just when you saw it? or did you have to put a pad on?


----------



## isaiahfaith

It hasn't even been enough to come out on my pantiliner.. although I'm sitting per doctor's instructions.. don't know if it would be different if I was standing. 

I checked up there and there's still blood coming out from where the cervix is, but it isn't flowing out of me at this point in time.

A few hours ago, some would come out when I wiped. But now I only see it when I check near my cervix.


----------



## isaiahfaith

I checked again and there's barely any dark reddish brown..

I don't get it - how can I go from having clearly dark red blood to almost none now?? all within a couple hours??

Jenp86 - can you let us know tomorrow how your scan turns out? I'll do the same in this thread.


----------



## jenp86

I don't understand it either, it's so confusing/scary/nerve wrecking! I also only had it once and checked a couple of times afterwards and didn't have it anymore either. 

I will definately keep you posted as long as you keep me posted, I hope we both have the same healthy baby results *hugs*


----------



## Mellybelle

I had pink cm at 6 weeks, it got darker to brown spotting and then it was red! I panicked and went to my doc who ordered a scan and I managed to get one that day. My little baby was in there and all seemed fine. The sonographer couldnt find a reason for the bleeding, except for a tiny, tiny spot that was maybe-possibly it. This was four weeks ago (almost) and I've had another scan since then that shows that all is still as it should be. If you have no cramping and the bleeding is stopping then I think all will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

And mine stopped after a short time too. Within a few hours my cm was clear again.


----------



## _jellybean_

Yes. Happened to me. Went to ER, and they did an U/S and everything was fine, but I was put on bed rest. Keep resting and take it easy. If you're really worried, you could go to the ER to get a scan, but tomorrow will come soon. I'll be thinking of you and praying. I know how scary it is.

Sending hugs.


----------



## isaiahfaith

Thank you all so much for your support and prayers. I will keep you all up to date on what happens. I'm praying hard that everything is fine. 

Jenp86 - when yours first started, was it enough to leak out.. or how much was it? That's crazy that both of ours and mellybelle's just stopped several hours later.. I wonder what causes the random bleeding...


----------



## Mellybelle

I've found lots of threads on this forum and others where women have bled at 6 weeks. (I went a bit nuts on Google as soon as i saw the pink!) Some really slightly and some heavier. It seems to be quite a common thing at 6 weeks. Our little beans have done hell of a lot of growing in just two weeks and I guess it makes sense to make a lil more room in there and needing to shed just a tiny bit of that lining around them.
Cant wait to hear how your scan went. I'm sure everything is fine. :hugs:


----------



## isaiahfaith

I've been noticing that pattern too, Mellybelle. It seems like everyone who has mentioned it has been at about six weeks. It can't be a coincidence..


----------



## aj11

i had a lot of dark red blood with my first pregnancy that started around 5ish weeks, and continued for days. it eventually turned to brown and then went away completely by 7 weeks. my Dr. said that it was from a spot on the outside of my cervix that bled with the engorgement of my cervix in early pregnancy. My DD is now 15 months. :hugs:
good luck!


----------



## funkym

I had trickles of dark red blood when I was pregnant with my son, he's 2 now. Hope everything goes ok xx


----------



## isaiahfaith

Thanks for the positive words, ladies. It means so much to me. Praying that I have the same good news. We will see at 2pm today...


----------



## jam

good luck hun, thinking of you. Hope everything is fine xx


----------



## isaiahfaith

I just checked again and I have very faint reddish brown blood coming out again... :(


----------



## JaydensMommy1

There is a possibility that you have a subchorionic hematoma which is quite common and usually has a very good outcome. I had one and am now almost 20 weeks.

Fingers x'd for you hun.


----------



## jam

what country are you in? what is the time where you are?

Im having the same as you. Last night red blood, this morning it was brown. As i started doing things it went to red again, then nothing for a few hours. Then loads of pink blood and now back to red streaks. 

Hopefully both our babies are fine and happy in there xx


----------



## isaiahfaith

I'm in the US and in the Central Time Zone. So, as I post this, it's 10:29am. So long to wait yet...! I'm so scared.. I don't feel well, kind of flu-like and my stomach is not feeling right. I hope it's not a bad sign.


----------



## ellie27

At 6wks with this pregnancy (I am now 22wks and all is perfect) I was washing the dishes and suddenly felt a gush down below. 

It was a gush of heavy bright red fresh blood and it soaked through my underwear. Over a couple hours it went to pink then by next morning it had completely stopped. I had no cramps or anything so I took this as a good sign. 

I had a scan 2 days later and we saw the sacs -good - then went back at 8wks and there was our baby! I knew it was going to be good news at the scan at 8wks as I had actually started to get a bit of nausea on and off!!:flower:


----------



## isaiahfaith

Now I have red blood again.. isn't coming when I wipe but when I check in there, it's much more prevalent than last night.. seems like it is getting heavier. I'm so scared. :( I feel like I shouldn't even go to my appointment because I'm sure they are going to tell me I'm miscarrying anyway.


----------



## LunaBean

Ive been bleeding heavily and constantly since 5 weeks, extremely heavy with large clots, all shades of red, and now its brown but still always there. Ive been having weekly scans and the baby is fine, was kicking and waving in yesterdays scan, so everything can be fine!


----------



## aj11

good luck to you, i am sending hugs and sticky baby dust.


----------



## 3boys

hope the scan goes well hun! x x


----------



## bebedreamr

<3 Sending hugs and well wishes!


----------



## isaiahfaith

Thanks everyone for your well wishes! I think they worked...

I went in expecting the worst... but... Baby is great! 

So is my uterus, ovaries, cervix (LOL) .. they had to make sure those were okay too.

We got to see our tiny baby and the womb sac and the yolk sac. Everything is intact. Baby's heart is even beating already! It's heartbeat is 116 which the technician said is great for 5 weeks 6 days. I thought I was 6 weeks, 1 day, but I am actually back a couple days - so my online ovulation predictor was off by a couple days. 

As for what caused the bleeding... 
The technician said around 6 weeks, many women have bleeding or spotting due to further implantation of the baby. In other words, the baby is getting nice and cozy and making itself a deeper home in the womb sac. Implantation bleeding happens after conception, but the baby really does continue to attach further to the lining as weeks progress.

She said many women absorb the bleeding into their uterus and never see any sign of it, whereas some see all of it and it ends up leaking out. I'm one of those people. It is supposedly very common because she said she sees women every day in my same situation at the same 6 weeks, and all of their babies end of being great. In fact, she had three women before me with the exact same issue and their babies all turned out okay. 

Yay!


----------



## Fruitymeli

thats good news :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

:D congrats :hug:


----------



## Mellybelle

So pleased everything is ok!!!


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Congrats hun! Glad everything is ok  now you can sigh a big sigh of relief!!*


----------



## shortybear

That sounded scary but, whew...What a relief! I am so happy for you


----------



## MLS

Youre lucky!! I went in at 5+6 and they couldnt see my baby yet!! See!? Everything is just fine. :)


----------



## BubbleGum04

great news, so glad for you!


----------



## _jellybean_

So happy for you! The heartbeat is GREAT! My bean's was only 95 at 5w6d! 116 is wonderful:) Over the moon for you:flower:


----------



## suzzle

That must be such a relief. Glad you are both doing well :hugs:


----------



## isaiahfaith

Thanks everyone :)

For those of you who answered that you did have red spotting/brown spotting and everything turned out fine, did you have any small ..chunks.. that came with your spotting? It just looks like small clumps of lining, which would make sense if baby is further implanting into the lining, but that of course worries me.


----------



## Mellybelle

I dont know hun, I honestly couldnt look too much and mine stopped after a couple of hours. But what you say does make sense.


----------



## blondi

i had the same as you and was browm red and also sometimes pink. and not only when i went to the toilet. i was worried like hell too. but the doctor said it was old blood. and now i am 16+4 days prego with a boy :) 
hope this helps and i hope for the best


----------



## blondi

i dint have clumps at all sorry :s


----------



## Perks059

Brown / red discharge & cramping at 6weeks

Hi Ladies, 
Alright, so I'm happy to read that brown discharge is "normal" around the 6 week marker. This is my first and I'm scared and freaking (to be expected) at whats currently going on. I've been cramping offhand on like period cramps for the past week and I just started getting a light watery brown discharge yesterday morning which quickly turned to dark red / brown (enough to fill the middle of a light panty liner) and with a little light red discharge on toilet paper. The cramps have subsided today. Just started having some minor lower back pains and feels like the left side of my pelvis is getting pinched. Everything I read online sounds like its ectopic miscarriage. Please let me know if anyone you ladies have had of gone through this and had a healthy baby? Oh and I had my hcg tested on 10/16 which was a whopping 23, then again on 10/22 and went up to only 249. My next blood work is scheduled for this Tuesday and first ultrasound is Nov 4th. My husband is telling me to be calm, but its so hard when you want your baby to bd healthy and okay. 


Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Mellybelle

Some cramping can be normal. I swore AF was on its way sooo many times. I've had an ectopic pregnancy before and had some heavy dark brown watery bleeding (like prune juice). Also had slow rising HCG. Sorry if I've scared you hun.
I hope everything is fine for you <3 Keep us updated with how it all goes. xx


----------



## TNT13

Im so sorry for the stress your going through. I HAVE heard of people having slight bleeding during pregnancy. I myself suffered a miscarriage 6 months ago, and honestly, I knew right then and there what it was. There was so much blood, it was obvious. I'm hoping this can help you in anyway, but I think your safe. Sticky baby dust for you!


----------

